# angieluv's rabbits



## Maureen Las (Jun 30, 2007)

This is my little beau I think his teeth are bothering him


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 30, 2007)

This Babette..Beau's older wife


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 30, 2007)

I meant to say that this is Beau's older wife


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 30, 2007)

This is sweet mellow Rudy


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 30, 2007)

I have to figure out why they are coming up so big I thought I resized them

This is my little Peewee.....


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 30, 2007)

I'll be back when I can figure ou why these are coming out so big. the first couple were fine but I don't what I did


----------



## cmh9023 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yea!!! Actually, the pics don't look big at all. They are fine the way they are. In fact, I think you can even go to the next larger size. 

They are all so darling. Do they each have a story of how you got them? If I remember correctly, they were all either special needs buns or were about to be pts. Do they all live in ex pens?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 30, 2007)

Good job with the new Kodak and posting pictures.

So Babette is a mini lop. How much does she weight? 
The reason I asked, was that I had Bunny stay at our place and was wondering if he was a mini lop or a holland lop.
Babette and Bunny are look alikes... 

Here is Bunny weighing 5.2 lbs.






You can see the pictures I post are 640 X 428 jpegs in size.

Rainbows!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, good job with posting the pics! Your buns are so cute. The pics aren't too big at all, perfect actually.

Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Haley (Jun 30, 2007)

Yay! Your babies are so adorable, Im so happy to see some pics!


----------



## ellissian (Jun 30, 2007)

All your buns are so cute, I love Peewees colouring.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 30, 2007)

This isvery strange as when I see the pics of Peewee, Rudy and the Babette they are so huge they are way off the page..is it possible that you are seeing the pic differently?
Iam going to repost some of them 

Actually I have just started ..I have 7 bunnies so all of them are not on here yet.

babette is a little over 5lbs and is a mini-lop. She is my oldest rabbit.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 30, 2007)

I just previewed a pic of Joey and it is way off the page and huge ...what is going on? Are you guys really seeing these pictures as a normal size for the phrame of the reply box?


----------



## ellissian (Jun 30, 2007)

I see the pics normal size, the first 5 pics are smaller than I post and the last one the same as mine.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 30, 2007)

I am going to take this topic to off topic or chat about the computer because what I am seeing is different from what you are seeing. The first 3 photos are normal size and the rest of them are huge ..so huge that I have to move my cursor all the way to the right to get the whole humongous bunny in. If you're seeing them normal size, however I'll post the rest and then I'll tell their stories....


----------



## Pipp (Jun 30, 2007)

Are you sure it's not just because you hadn't refreshed your screen after resizing them? 

Either size works fine for the forum -- the ones marked 'email' or 'forum'.

Adorable pics! Adorable bunnies! 

:adorable:



sas 


PS: If you hit the 'enter' key after your description line and put the IMG on a separate line, the photos will appear above or below the text. Sometimes with the text on the same line as the pic, you have to scroll to see them.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 30, 2007)

Hooray! Pictures finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They look like the right size to me.

They are all so cute, but I really like Rudy. What a doll! Now we need their stories. We'll keep you busy.

:jumpforjoy:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 1, 2007)

The above is Willow..she is very frightened..she has the most horrible and exciting past of any of my rabbits. Stories to come later. The image I see is still huge but if it looks OK to everyone else I will try to figure ou why later.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 1, 2007)

This is Joey. He was Jacques companion until Jacques died last summer. Joey is a "street-fighter" rabbit..he doesn't take anything from anyone.... rabbit or man


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 1, 2007)

Lolita's pic comes out smaller ..anyway here is my darling baby


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 1, 2007)

Lolita's pic comes out smaller ..anyway here is my darling baby


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 1, 2007)

Maureen, they are actually not that big, I can't get why they look so big to you, so don't worry about that!

Love the pics, they're so cute!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 1, 2007)

If I really get into taking photos I will have to have separate blogs for all of them
I have wanted to post my bunnies for so very long ..this makes me HAPPY:biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 1, 2007)

AND, you should be! I'm glad to see them. Dont' be afraid to post tons!:biggrin2:


----------



## doodle (Jul 1, 2007)

I love your bunnies! They're all so pretty, and I especially love the harlequin colors on Willow and Peewee. 

I think after you resize the pictures, if you click the "refresh" (or reload) button in your browser, they should show up as the smaller sizes.


----------



## Haley (Jul 1, 2007)

Pics are just the right size Maureen!

And does Lolita have blue eyes?? Im getting so jealous seeing BEW bunnies, I really want one!

Its so exciting to finally see pics of your babies after hearing so much about them. Im so happy!!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 1, 2007)

Lolita has brown eyes with black eyelashes. I really don't know what breed she is but definitely a mix


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Maureen are you previewing your pictures? When I post mine and preview them that's when mine look big, once I post them they aren't as big. Just a thought.

BTW all your babies are beautiful.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Jul 1, 2007)

OMGI am in love with Willow!! I'm hatching a serious bunny-napping plan for her right now.... :biggrin2:

I'm glad we finally get to see your buns! They are all very very cute, (especially Willow )


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 1, 2007)

life must be so much fun with so many bunnies


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 1, 2007)

I actually have tooo!! many bunnies. I sometimes feel guilty that I can't give each one more attention..however they all belong with me for many special reasons.

Several members have expressed interest in Willow who truly is my shyest and most frightened girl I think I will start a blog for individual rabbits and Willow will come first . About a year ago Pipp put her picture on Rescue for me as she was up for adoption at that time.. Willow came to the shelter as the victim of a court case of animal abuse. I will take some more pictures of her and work on her story.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 6, 2007)

I took a couple pictures of the rabbit room . I had trouble getting the whole room in and had to leave out where I sit at my computer at the front of the room. There is nothing in the room but me, the computer and the rabbits..just what I wanted.

Gabriel( Lolita) doesn't fit in here now unless I can bond him with Rudy..and Sophie (my guest) doesn't want to sleep in the same room with strangers. The first picture below is taken from the right side of the room, the 2nd is from the left side of the room and the 3rd is fom the top of a stepladder in the front of the room. 

I just cleaned it so thought it would be a good time to take a pic..it is a pigpen a lot of days. 

I think it will be difficult to find the 6 rabbits in the pictures but they are in there somewhere


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 6, 2007)

On the first picture you need to scroll up down and sideways to get it all in 

I think that this shows that I wanted a camera!!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## binkies (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow! That is a cool setup! I love the "beds" in the last picture, very creative!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 6, 2007)

That's really cool! Where'd you get those fence type thingys? Interesting.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm happy that I have a room and that they have some space but I'm really not happy with my set-up. Its just that with so many I can't do NIC condos..I wish my rabbits were free-roam but if they were I would have about 5 less because there would be a lot of fighting going on

the fencing is Marshall farms pens (yes it is the imfamous Marshall farms that breed rabbits for Petco)and the white pen is called a magic pen and is from farm and fleet. Some of my rabbits can jump the white pen so only the ones that aren't into jumping can use them.

The bunkbeds are some old plastic shelving units that my mom gave me to put all the junk in my bathroom into....instead I took it apart and gave 2 of them bunk beds. Rudy sleeps in the top bunk during the night and lounges in the bottom one during the day.

I also have parrot toys for the rabbits and a few have huge cardboard boxes in their pens..they either rip them up or sleep in them.


----------

